# Beaglebone Black USB Network Tether

## volumen1

So, I'm trying to work with my Beaglebone Black and, per their instructions, I created the following file in /etc/udev/rules.d:

73-beaglebone.rules:

```

ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_interface",         ATTRS{idVendor}=="0403", ATTRS{idProduct}=="a6d0",         DRIVER=="", RUN+="/sbin/modprobe -b ftdi_sio"

ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="drivers",         ENV{DEVPATH}=="/bus/usb-serial/drivers/ftdi_sio",         ATTR{new_id}="0403 a6d0"

ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="ttyUSB*",       ATTRS{interface}=="BeagleBone",         ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="00",  SYMLINK+="beaglebone-jtag"

ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="ttyUSB*",       ATTRS{interface}=="BeagleBone",         ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="01",  SYMLINK+="beaglebone-serial"

```

When I connect my beaglebone to my machine's via the USB cable, I see the following in dmesg:

```

[  741.923618] usb 2-1.5: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[  742.035039] usb 2-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0104

[  742.035044] usb 2-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4

[  742.035048] usb 2-1.5: Product: BeagleBoneBlack

[  742.035051] usb 2-1.5: Manufacturer: Circuitco

[  742.035054] usb 2-1.5: SerialNumber: 5A-1713BBBK2009

[  742.037541] rndis_host 2-1.5:1.0 eth1: register 'rndis_host' at usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.5, RNDIS device, c8:a0:30:ae:96:97

[  742.037849] cdc_acm 2-1.5:1.2: This device cannot do calls on its own. It is not a modem.

[  742.037910] cdc_acm 2-1.5:1.2: ttyACM0: USB ACM device

[  742.038732] scsi10 : usb-storage 2-1.5:1.4

[  742.093561] systemd-udevd[1519]: renamed network interface eth1 to enp0s29u1u5

[  742.271284] 5:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84

[  742.330539] 5:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84

[  743.032911] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Linux    File-CD Gadget   0308 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[  743.035337] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

[  743.036445] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdg] 144522 512-byte logical blocks: (73.9 MB/70.5 MiB)

[  743.037061] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

[  743.037063] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 0f 00 00 00

[  743.037697] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdg] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[  743.045679]  sdg:

[  743.050190] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  743.403494] 5:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84

[  743.448604] 5:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84

```

I'm ok with most of this, but I'm wondering why it's choosing the crazy network interface name?  Looking at those udev rules, I would have expected it to create a network name of "usb".  But, instead it is renaming the decently sensible name of "eth1" to enp0s29u1u5?  What the heck is that about?

Is this some new udev behavior designed to avoid predictable interface names or something?

----------

## logistiker

Yes it's the new udev interface naming scheme.  I usually just create my own interface names because I don't like the way it names it either.  I use a u770 modem which uses the same setup.  Here's what I do:

KERNEL=="usb[0-9]*", ACTION=="add", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1fac", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0232", NAME="net3"

net3 is the name of the network interface that I want it to create instead of that crazy name.

----------

